# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Nderrimori XI

## hot_prinz

Hajde me shuplak, hajde me shuplake.  :perqeshje: 

Poet...  <- (fjala e pare)


TE DUA O POMPA ME RAKI.. KLUT KLUT KLUT.. :-)

Glori, te humbte celsi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Hot, urime për hapjen e temës...*


*NORA S. PELE,
SERENA POL,
SÇka këtu sekondare -
Të dyjat janë individuale!

Zgjidhja?..........................*

----------


## Etna Etna

Ju lutem pak ndihme te dy  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Yllëza*

> *Hot, urime për hapjen e temës...*
> 
> 
> *NORA S. PELE,
> SERENA POL,
> SÇka këtu sekondare -
> Të dyjat janë individuale!
> 
> Zgjidhja?..........................*


*PERSONALE.....?!*

----------


## hot_prinz

Falemnderit i nderuari z. Metbala, te pershendes.  :buzeqeshje: 

Etna, ne i zgjodhem ndrrimoret e Poetit dhe Poeti tha me heret se me duhet ti bej me te komplikuara. 
Dhe une aprovova ate qe thoshte Poeti,  -> *Poet d... t. komp........*  :ngerdheshje: 

Harrova ta pershendes Yllezen*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Kjo KLUT KLUT KLUT (tre here ) me ngaterron  :ngerdheshje: 
Poet duhet te komplikohen ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

> Falemnderit i nderuari z. Metbala, te pershendes. 
> 
> Etna, ne i zgjodhem ndrrimoret e Poetit dhe Poeti tha me heret se me duhet ti bej me te komplikuara. 
> Dhe une aprovova ate qe thoshte Poeti,  -> *Poet d... t. komp........*


Hot tu qerrofshin gishtat,mos eshte kjo zgjidhja  :ngerdheshje: 

Poet duket komplikuar?(etna ia qellove ti,paskna hanger nje shkronje me befte mire)

----------


## Etna Etna

> Kjo KLUT KLUT KLUT (tre here ) me ngaterron : D
> Poet duhet te komplikohen ? : D


Poet duam te komplikuara  :perqeshje: 




> Hot *tu qerrofshin gishtat*,mos eshte kjo zgjidhja 
> 
> Poet duket komplikuar?(etna ia qellove ti,paskna hanger nje shkronje me befte mire)


Sa me pelqen kjo qe bera bold  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Kjo KLUT KLUT KLUT (tre here ) me ngaterron 
> Poet duhet te komplikohen ?


Etna, nje KLUT eshte i kalter dmth. eshte pjese e ndrrimorit, kurse KLUT-et tjere jane me ngjyre tjeter, vetem per dekorim.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Hot tu qerrofshin gishtat,mos eshte kjo zgjidhja : D
> 
> Poet duket komplikuar?(etna ia qellove ti,paskna hanger nje shkronje me befte mire)




Nete, tu qorrofte ty zorra shurdhajke.  :perqeshje: 
Jo nuk eshte ajo, por afer ishe.  :buzeqeshje: 

Etna e zgjodhi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

E kam mesuar nga nga hoti mi etnaa,po njeher njerit i thash tu qerofshin gishtat,ai dinte me mire tha tu shkurtofshin ty  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Etna Etna

> Etna, nje KLUT eshte i kalter dmth. eshte pjese e ndrrimorit, kurse KLUT-et tjere jane me ngjyre tjeter, vetem per dekorim. : D


U me rafte pika mua si nuk e kuptova dekorimin  :ngerdheshje: 





> Nete, tu qorrofte ty zorra shurdhajke. : p
> Jo nuk eshte ajo, por afer ishe. : )
> 
> Etna e zgjodhi.


Cfare fitoj una ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

> E kam mesuar nga nga hoti mi etnaa,po njeher njerit i thash tu qerofshin gishtat,ai dinte me mire tha tu shkurtofshin ty


Une prap kuptimin nuk ja di  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ARTI KIM,
TRIM IKA,
IKAR, MIT...
Po të them seriozisht or mik -
Këtu fshehet joritmik!

Zgjidhja?.................................*

----------


## hot_prinz

> U me rafte pika mua si nuk e kuptova dekorimin : D
> 
> Cfare fitoj una ?




Nje nderrimor te ri, kujdes dekorimin.  :ngerdheshje: 

UNA TI zEMER   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> *ARTI KIM,
> TRIM IKA,
> IKAR, MIT...
> Po të them seriozisht or mik -
> Këtu fshehet joritmik!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.................................*


*ARITMIK*.....

----------


## Etna Etna

> Nje nderrimor te ri, kujdes dekorimin. 
> 
> UNA TI zEMER


Pak ndihme ju lutem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Pak ndihme ju lutem



Etna cfar ndihme, artificiale?  :perqeshje: 
Cfare themi kur ndonjeri zgjedh nje ndrrimor dhe emrin e tij ne prefix ose ne sufix.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Etna urime ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

e gjete................

----------

